
A Cookbook for Machine Learning: Vol 1 - forgotmysn
http://www.inference.vc/design-patterns/
======
alexcnwy
I studied post-grad ML and I can say you _really_ don't need to go this deep
to _use_ ML - check out [http://fast.ai](http://fast.ai) for a code-first
practical crash course :)

~~~
backpropaganda
The author fails to mention this, but this is meant to be a cookbook for
machine learning _research_.

------
wjnc
As someone more at home in statistics than ML/CS, it's funny that I find this
easier to understand than the more 'true' cookbook style postings. The real
'grok' for me would be this kind of mathematical intuition, combined with real
data examples. I always learn by just trying to recreate models in books, down
to the algebra. If you can feel it and inspect it, you'll get it.

------
glial
I really appreciate his sharing his notes that translate fairly complex math
into something like an intuition. It fits in a helpful (but sparsely
populated!) niche between academic papers and tensorflow-for-software-
engineers tutorials.

------
hasa
I must admit I did not understand even the basics of this posting. I Need to
start way further behind this level of abstraction.

~~~
keont
Yep. Second formulae and I'm out of my league. Is it just me that gets
frustrated when things aren't explained? What do I have to study to be able to
read this

θ∗,ψ∗←argminθ,ψg(θ,ψ)

With no prior explanation and say, yep, now that you put it that way, it's
true?

~~~
pedrosorio
Notation is notation. I think it's hard to come up with a single guide because
a lot of conventions depend on the area.

In the context of optimization, a star refers to the value of the variable
that minimizes (or maximizes) a function you're interested in.

You will also see a hat over a variable
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hat_operator#Estimated_value](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hat_operator#Estimated_value))
sometimes (from statistics) which is an estimate of some quantity from data
(and that estimate may be obtained by minimizing a function - solving an
optimization problem)

By the way, this is the first result when googling argmin:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arg_max](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arg_max)

------
meow_mix
Idk about you guys but this is not what I think of when I hear the word
"cookboook"

~~~
samhunta
I would love to learn more about machine learning as a web developer, but
simply put it's a different industry with entirely different constructs.

I found a great article[1] that at least helped me build a simplistic
understanding as a modern developer.

[1]. [https://simpleprogrammer.com/2017/10/02/machine-learning-
mod...](https://simpleprogrammer.com/2017/10/02/machine-learning-modern-web-
developer/)

